# Moon's waiting thread :)



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Any guesses on how many? :greengrin:


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Haha, looks like a herd in there!


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Aww!!! Bless her heart!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm thinking she'll probably have twins again.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I say triplets.... can she still fit through doorways?!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Of course you make one for Moon.  Quad bucks...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Twins or triplets!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I was just curious to see what everyone thought is all, Emma. And I HIGHLY doubt quads :lol: She's had three sets of twins in the past.

Does anyone want to guess when she's due?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

December, early in the month? Actually, I'm thinking a single buckling, the rest is hay.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Emma not you, you already knew....  I wanted everyone else to guess!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

It's on your website! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

But nobody actually goes through the trouble to look  Nevermind, you ruined the entire thing. Fun sucker :lol:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Yep, I'm a fun sucker, and I learned from the best, you.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Clearly not! It was supposed to be a joke thread, after so many guesses I was going to tell everyone she isn't even 2 weeks along. She just looks quite pregnant right now for some reason :lol: The baby side is twice the size as her rumen.

But you ruined it, I hope you're happy, because I'm not sending you a letter now :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

You wouldn't have sent the letter anyway! :lol: But, you are a fun sucker..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah, I wasn't :lol: But I'll be downright rotten and not post ONE picture of the sos grandbabies, won't even tell you when they're born, how's that?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

You underestimate my abilities to get pictures? :lol: Do as you want, but maybe I won't send you some spaghetti for Christmas..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Can't get pictures if I never take them 

Nope, keep your box of spaghetti :lol:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Who says I'll get pictures from you? 

Fine, I'll just send you the fun dip then... :lol:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Clearly not! It was supposed to be a joke thread, after so many guesses I was going to tell everyone she isn't even 2 weeks along. She just looks quite pregnant right now for some reason :lol: The baby side is twice the size as her rumen.
> 
> But you ruined it, I hope you're happy, because I'm not sending you a letter now :ROFL:


NO WAY! Hahaha!!


----------

